# inspection camera



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

Thinking of getting a 12v inspection camera .. anyone have one and have you found it to be useful ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They are all useful.... it's just a matter of how much you wanna spend on bells & whistles.


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya I really like the dewalt with the removable screen ..


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the ridgid see snake home depot has (they have the best price too) but like someone said it depends on features you want. And remember, they keep getting better and better. Harbor freight's centech now has more features than my 2 or 3 year old milwaukee m12 and cost about a third of what the m12 cost.


http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-202810435


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I often use my cellphone. Turn video camera and light on, start recording, stick in hole. Watch the video when you're done.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

what do you do if the cell phone gets loose? rip open the wall?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jza said:


> I often use my cellphone. Turn video camera and light on, start recording, stick in hole. Watch the video when you're done.


Thats creative, I like that, specially if its an I-phone. Think Different.....


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

jza said:


> I often use my cellphone. Turn video camera and light on, start recording, stick in hole. Watch the video when you're done.


Haha, that's better then taking pictures! (which is what I "was" doing)


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I tried the ryobi inspection camera from HD. It sucked. The light was horrible and you couldn't see more than a foot
Or so beyond the camera.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

jza said:


> I often use my cellphone. Turn video camera and light on, start recording, stick in hole. Watch the video when you're done.


Great idea! I was thinking of grabbing an inspection camera for fishing pots but this will work just as well and I don't have to carry another tool. Thanks!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

The phone cam is a decent idea but it's use is pretty limited. I can see more with a flashlight and mirror. With a camera you can make a small hole and scope things out before you go to far. I had a rigid see snake and used it all the time. I broke it and haven't repaired it.

I was going to buy this one over the weekend with a sale and coupon code and mail in for a free tool. I bought my son a new phone instead.

http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...inspection-camera/miln2312-21,default,pd.html


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

I just bought a Harbor Freight camera last week. I seems to be a pretty decent unit. I'm a little chubbier than I should be and don't fit in a few places. It's not rechargable, and it's probably a little tough on batteries. One of the first projects I'm going to use it on is my car.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> The phone cam is a decent idea but it's use is pretty limited. I can see more with a flashlight and mirror.


No you can't.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jza said:


> No you can't.


Yes I can


----------



## AAE805 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the Milwaukee 12v camera...its badass. It has three light settings and 3x zoom. I use it all the time. Definitely makes customers happy to not bang a bunch of holes in the wall.


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you get the new one with the 9ft cord and rotating screen .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The only time I've used one, we were working in a semi-abandoned building when we found a little hole in the wall with conditioned air coming out of it. We looked through, and could see light. So we got the See-Snake and fed it into the hole, only to discover we'd poked out into the hallway of a working office building on the other side.

The picture was clear enough to tell that we really freaked out a couple of the people passing by.

-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> The only time I've used one, we were working in a semi-abandoned building when we found a little hole in the wall with conditioned air coming out of it. We looked through, and could see light. So we got the See-Snake and fed it into the hole, only to discover we'd poked out into the hallway of a working office building on the other side.
> 
> The picture was clear enough to tell that we really freaked out a couple of the people passing by.
> 
> -John



Peeping Tom .......... Maybe? :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Peeping Tom .......... Maybe? :laughing:


 Like many of my decisions, it seemed like a good idea at the time. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Yes I can


No, you actually can't.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## AAE805 (Jun 22, 2011)

janowicz said:


> Did you get the new one with the 9ft cord and rotating screen .


Nope. But I will be definitely purchasing it this year at some point. The snake is 1/2 the size (smaller) and it can record/take pictures.


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya but did u notice that its not water proof.. unless I read it wrong .


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am thinking of picking up a milwaukee camera. Of you guys that have them would you recommend the (9.5mm?) camera or the larger camera?


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

I picked up the dewalt with the 17m camera head ... They make a 9mm head but I couldent find one . If was to do it again I would go for the. 9mm


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I picked up the 9.5 mm with the rotating screen. Works great


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

Did u c they have it with a 9' lead on it .


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

janowicz said:


> Did u c they have it with a 9' lead on it .


 Yeah I did, but the wife picked it up for me, and ordered the hacksall through the rebate program. Saw came in under a week, I was impressed. I figured the 3' would do fine I can usually fish close enough to where I can take a look with the camera to help out. I used it already fishing in some undercabinet lights and it made the job a breeze.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in the middle of a large project in a couple homes, my Milwaukee camera has come in handy quite a few times, with minimal damage, to find that we're up ****s creek without a paddle. It's kept the amount of destruction to the finished surfaces to an absolute minimum.


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow I'm not shure if I'm more impressed with the camera or your wife .


----------

